# Melatonin...



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone tried it? my psych's prescribed me for it next week to help with sleep. Apparently half of my Dissociating is caused by my lack of sleep but I've tried SSRI'S and they were awful! Just like to know if they have any weird side effects or anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

AcousticHeart said:


> Anyone tried it? my psych's prescribed me for it next week to help with sleep. Apparently half of my Dissociating is caused by my lack of sleep but I've tried SSRI'S and they were awful! Just like to know if they have any weird side effects or anything.


I take melatonin from time to time. It helps me feel drowsy enough to sleep. It's actually over the counter, no prescription required.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

your body makes this stuff naturally. Dont take it too often or youll body will stop making it, and when it does youll be hooked on the melatonin.


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

Dadude said:


> your body makes this stuff naturally. Dont take it too often or youll body will stop making it, and when it does youll be hooked on the melatonin.


Well said, my fine sir...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Dadude said:


> your body makes this stuff naturally. Dont take it too often or youll body will stop making it, and when it does youll be hooked on the melatonin.


How often should I take it? I have really bad insomnia and any other sleep med I've tried has just kept me awake. Feel like ripping my hair out with the daily frustration of 3 hours sleep :/


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

FrankOcean said:


> How often should I take it? I have really bad insomnia and any other sleep med I've tried has just kept me awake. Feel like ripping my hair out with the daily frustration of 3 hours sleep :/


woah... i just saw your reply lol

yo i got insomnia too and honestly there is no ''cure'' to it. the more you mess up your cycardian rythm the lesser and worse you'll sleep.

Here's a list of things that mess up your cyardian rythm:

- high carb meals before bedtime
- irregular sleep schedule
- computer time before bed
- anxiety
- drugs (pretty much any, even weed)
- fasting
- depression
- overdrinking before bedtime
- non-grounded state of concsiousness (mental chatter)

I kinda took a drastic measure to help me (tho im not fully ''cured'' of insomnia it DID help)
I slept polyphasically for 2 months, and then I went back to normal sleep. What that did it helped me to fall asleep quicker. WAY quicker. And I did feel more refreshed.

Here is more info on that sort of sleep pattern (I did uberman sleep): http://www.highexistence.com/alternate-sleep-cycles/

By the way, for normal sleep, you might want to reconsider your optimal waking times. Not everyone needs 8hours of sleep.
The average human sleep cycle has a pre-NREM cycle of 1 hour and a half. After that, you got 1 hour and 10 minutes of NREM, followed by 20 minutes of REM. The last two cycles occur 3-4 times a night.

The best time to wake up is during or right after your REM phase. If you don't you'll be tired EVEN if you got enough sleep. So you might want to try intervals of 1 hour and a half, for your waking times.

Ps. I'd give uberman a try if I were you... cuz you get to have a lot of alone time. I loved it.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

FrankOcean said:


> How often should I take it? I have really bad insomnia and any other sleep med I've tried has just kept me awake. Feel like ripping my hair out with the daily frustration of 3 hours sleep :/


I've been taking melatonin for years. I take it every night. I'm not afraid of becoming reliant on it, because I've had severe insomnia for my entire life. It's not addictive. Your body will just get use to taking it instead of releasing it's own melatonin every night. I find it really helps me sleep though. I can't sleep without taking melatonin, passion flower, and I usually smoke weed to help me sleep too. Melatonin isn't as heavy duty as a lot of prescription stuff you could take to help you sleep though.


----------



## Infrared (Nov 27, 2012)

Dadude said:


> your body makes this stuff naturally. Dont take it too often or youll body will stop making it, and when it does youll be hooked on the melatonin.


LOL


----------

